# what pattern is this?



## Vapourstreak (2 Sep 2008)

hey

i bought some combats of some kind here in hk  at apliu street.  its with some camo pattern, but idk what it is.  any ideas?


----------



## dimsum (2 Sep 2008)

Looks like MARPAT.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ed/1stMarineDivision_ChangeofCommand_May2007.JPG


----------



## aesop081 (3 Sep 2008)

"looks like MARPAT"

If it has the globe and anchor on the breast pocket, then it is indeed. If not its something else, or a fake.


----------



## Koenigsegg (3 Sep 2008)

The hat certainly looks like MARPAT.
But the hat does not seem to match the other article perfectly.
Looks like a different  brown, and a more vibrant green.

However, it is hard to tell from a photo.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2008)

I doubt it is MARPAT.  I would take a guess and say that it is a pattern from one of the Pacific Rim militaries; Philippines, Tiawan, Indonesia ?


----------



## medaid (3 Sep 2008)

I'm going to say it's not MARPAT.

The boonie is a MARPAT replicated pattern, but the uniform itself would be either a Jungle Stalker Digi, or Digi Woodland. They're Asian Rim knock offs.


----------



## Koenigsegg (3 Sep 2008)

Knock offs I can understand.  But I don't know of any militaries that use the pattern/colours I'm seeing.
But that's just me.  My knowledge can fit on the head of a pin.   ;D
But I'm working on it.


----------



## Koenigsegg (3 Sep 2008)

Huzaah!
I didn't think anything of the white, gosh.
I'm getting bad in my old age.  haha


----------



## Vapourstreak (3 Sep 2008)

is not marpat, causei see a LOT of marpat around here.  too much green to be marpat...  its prolly a chinese fake lol.  

yea the hats faded or something.  all the coours are lighter than the pants or the torso


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Sep 2008)

Looks a lot like RelVomPat to me... like someone ate a jar of relish and chucked it up.


----------



## medaid (4 Sep 2008)

Vapourstreak said:
			
		

> is not marpat



Didn't I say that?



			
				MedTech said:
			
		

> I'm going to say it's not MARPAT.
> 
> The boonie is a MARPAT replicated pattern, but the uniform itself would be either a Jungle Stalker Digi, or Digi Woodland. They're Asian Rim knock offs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Didn't I say that?



As did others here. He's entitled to state his opinion. Chill out.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## medaid (4 Sep 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> As did others here. He's entitled to state his opinion. Chill out.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



I'm fine with it  ;D


----------



## Jungle (4 Sep 2008)

In order to identify genuine MARPAT, you must be able to find the "Globe and Anchor" in the pattern, not only on the pocket.
Look at the picture; this logo is found at regular intervals in the pattern.
Without it, it is a knockoff.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (4 Sep 2008)

Jungle said:
			
		

> In order to identify genuine MARPAT, you must be able to find the "Globe and Anchor" in the pattern, not only on the pocket.
> Look at the picture; this logo is found at regular intervals in the pattern.
> Without it, it is a knockoff.



Sorry to nitpick, but as a former Marine I must correct you in that it's actually referred to as the 'Eagle, Globe, and Anchor', otherwise known as the US Marine Corps emblem.


----------



## Jungle (4 Sep 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Sorry to nitpick, but as a former Marine I must correct you in that it's actually referred to as the 'Eagle, Globe, and Anchor', otherwise known as the US Marine Corps emblem.



You are absolutely correct.


----------

